# I made wca-radarchart (web app)



## Shin.H (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi, folks!

This is my very first post to speedsolving.com, and going to introduce my web app called wca-radarchart.

It is a web app that shows persons radar chart from official WCA competition results.

The link of web page is HERE



How to use:
1. Input your/rivals WCA ID or name
2. Radar chart showed 

User data:
WCA API v0 provided by worldcubeassociation.org is used to fetch user data.
Only single record is used for radar chart. (Nothing to do with average time)

For score calculation:
Checkout the description of bottom of the web page.

If you have any opinion or impression, leave here a comment or make an issue on Github repository.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 26, 2020)

This is an awesome site!! I have been playing around with it for a while and sent it to a bunch of others. Thanks for sharing it!


----------

